# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Impresionar

## Resquh

Hay que impresionar al respetable, como siempre me decía mi abuelo. El no era un mago como lo soy yo, pero sabía en todo momento lo que decía y muchas de sus enseñanzas me las he quedado para mí, porque sé que una mente como la suya es difícil de encontrar, por eso en mis espectáculos intento poner en situación al espectador, darle todo lo que ellos quieren, pero además, darle lo que no se esperan, cosas nuevas y frescas, desde números en una mampara de ducha, como en un garaje con coches, esto hace que cada número sea diferente y a la par atractivo, que vuelvan a por más en todo momento.

----------

